# Bust of the 2005 NBA draft...



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

...at least for this year is Gerald Green. Likely shipped to the D-League.

Celtics board link


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

First off, no one said he is being sent down there...

But even if he does, is a guy a bust now for getting sent down to the D-League? The Celtics just dont have room in their rotation for him, but the kid needs playing time. What's wrong with sending him down there?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

He's the bust of _this year_. He's got too much potential to be a bust long term. I just thought all the "he's gonna make 17 teams sorry!" posts from last June were either stupid or premature.

On room in the C's rotation: Tony Allen's not playing. Ryan Gomes and Orien Greene play G/G-F, were drafted near the end of last year's draft, and they're getting PT.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Orien plays PG which Gerald does not, and Gomes plays more of a 3 than a 2 which is Geralds current natural position. Also, you have to think Gomes and Green should be farther ahead of Gerald since they did go to college for four years a piece. Geralds a former Center turned into a swingman, hes got lots of talent offensively but he is amazingly raw. Its not like hes a "bust" noone (that I know) expected him to come in and play a lot immediately. The Celtics already have an abundance of swingmen so why would we give him a whopping 2 minutes a game when we can have the guy just play and develop his skills and confidence in D-League. Calling him the bust of the year is a joke IMO. He was also the 18th pick so its not like he was a lottery pick, despite my opinion that he should of been. He certainly isn't a bust. Bust of 2005 season, no offense but it seems like quite a retarded thread, considering that most NBA rookies don't contribute immediately, especially a HS kid. I dont mean to be a dick, but I jus disagree completely.

Also, he may make 17 teams sorry sometime, but I think it was obvious that he wasn't going to come in and dominate immediately. He needs to work very hard defensively because obviously he struggles against bigger guys and hasnt played the NBA level of talent.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

fran vazquez

at least the others bothered to show up to their teams


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great post, P2.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

If Gerald Green is a bust, than Jermaine O'Neal and TMac must have been busts, right?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

DavidBlunkett said:


> fran vazquez
> 
> at least the others bothered to show up to their teams


LOL...Fran Vasquez, a name that will live in infamy.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> If Gerald Green is a bust, than Jermaine O'Neal and TMac must have been busts, right?





VincentVega said:


> He's the bust of _this year_. He's got too much potential to be a bust long term. I just thought all the "he's gonna make 17 teams sorry!" posts from last June were either stupid or premature.


..


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I still don't see how you can call Gerald Green a bust, even "this years". Did the Celtics draft him to take them to the playoffs this year? No. He still can make 17 teams sorry, it will just be in a few years, which was projected of him going into draft night...

He was drafted as a project, and that is what he is. At 18, that can't be the bust of the draft. I think Korolev, Vasquez, and Wright are more disapointing so far, considering draft position and experience.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

green coould be the greatest leaper i've seen enter the NBAA and that says a lot considering i watched VC come in. He's going to need a lot of time and development but boston fans should consider themselves lucky despite any (lack of) rookie performance. and PP is a good teacher, despie everything.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I feel sorry for the Magic selecting Fran Vasquez.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> ...at least for this year is Gerald Green. Likely shipped to the D-League.
> 
> Celtics board link



Well I can tell you from experience in watching Jermaine Oneill and Travis Outlaw that I wished we had sent both of them to the D league so they could get some PT. Jermaine would have given us a better idea of things to come. Outlaw has now been in the league too long to be sent to the D league (what a dumb rule that is), and is now stuck on the inactive list for us. He needs to play and needs to play now. If I'm the Celtics I'd send him there too. It's about time some of these really young kids start seeing the D league as a normal part of their maturity instead of thinking it's all just going to be handed to them without having to put in the hard work. If Green goes there, it will be nothing but a great experience for him.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Gerald Green wasnt expected to be a starter and they didnt draft him and expect him to start this year........ hes developing, its not like they drafted him expecting him to run the whole team....... he'll be a real solid player in a few years, he just has to develop his game........


if i was him i would have went to college but................


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vasquez. If you don't even play...


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I feel sorry for the Magic selecting Fran Vasquez.


I don't. There were better players to select.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

wad abt antoine wright? where is he?


----------

